# Quiet One (lifeguard) or Mag Drive Pump?



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Hey all just looking for opinions, I'll be setting up my 75 with a closed loop style filtration system (inline filter module, co2 reactor and multiple outlets in the tank) I have narrowed my pump choices down to two, A pentair Lifeguard Quiet One 4000HH, or a Mag Drive 950.

There will be a bit of head pressure to overcome with the equipment I plan to run and these two pumps have similar ratings. I'm leaning toward the Quiet One right now.

I'm just curious if anyone has any (real) experience with either or both of these pumps.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The new quiet ones are not quiet, unlike the old which were silent.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the mag drive 9.5 I think it's pretty quiet. I have heard that out of the water they don't last long. I've had mine for about a year. So far so good. It does feel warm to the touch.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Poseidon Titanium pumps are silent( so much so you have to touch them to know if they are running. Only prob is they put a lot of heat into the water.


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have used both pumps and personal preferance is the mag. I've used several of them and they have lasted for me.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, as Tex Gal said this will be running externally inline, or in other words "dry". Also, noise won't be _too_ much of an issue, my cabinet is actually insulated in the pump compartment.

Anyone else?


----------



## Wet Pet (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 2 quiet one 4000 pumps 1 of them has been going for 5 years with no issues
what so ever they were chosen for their low watt per gallon out put.


----------

